# Show Tips, Please Help!



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! I think jumping an 18 in course at your first show is a WONDERFUL accomplishment! It take a loooooot of hard work to get there. Be proud!!

I'd sit down and have a long chat with your trainer about these things. S/he will be the most helpful for this kind of thing. 

Tips: clean up your horse to the best of your ability (scrub scrub scrub with shampoo! clip his ears/whiskers/fetlocks, pull mane, etc). clean up your tack. make sure everything looks neat and orderly. make sure you know where to be and when. drink lots of fluid and HAVE FUN!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the support! We aren't exactly all-star jumpers yet (I'm FINALLY getting him over 2' jumps with no problem now) so I figure if we show a level under what we are and do OK it will give us confidence to go higher in the next show...

Its hard to get him clean because he's a white/gray. Lol. Yay Quick Silver!


----------

